# Caller ID and Screensaver?



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

One or both of these possible to enable? Both would be at little cost to include. Don't see them in the menu's, any magic key codes? My first HD STB had caller ID in 2000. Really handy when watching the tube and the phone isn't near.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Caller ID enable - No
Caller ID magic key - No
Screensaver enable - No
Screensaver magic key - No

How much do you think it would cost to add these features?

Check this out. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...27X-_-100650325&locStoreNum=3644&marketID=282


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

You can request such features here.

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm


----------



## lastdeadcat (Mar 14, 2005)

With the demise of the landlines in many homes and the connection of Tivoes to home networks for service, I doubt that feature will ever come about. My TiVoes have never been connected to a phone line, except the first ones that needed a phone connection to set up the network. 

We have an Info Sphere or Globe from Radio Shack that flashes caller ID info from the landline. It's on the table near the TV. There's also a cordless phone usually with in reach for calls on the line and cell phone for wireless calls.

As for a screensaver, there's one. It's called live TV, with it defaults to after a period of time if its not in play mode. Also modern TV's don't neet screensavers with the possible exception of Plasma TVs. LCD and newer CRT TVs don't get the burn-in screensavers were designed to prevent. I don't know about DPLs, but live TV will take care of them and the plasmas.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

steve614 said:


> You can request such features here.
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm


Thanks, Steve. Many good suggestions already there. Strangely, caller ID isn't mentioned. Was hoping it was buried in a menu somewhere. I can get another separated caller ID box for the home theater room. Often times during movies the room is very dark and very loud. The number on the screen is sometimes the only way to know the phone is ringing. =)

Guess I was spoiled with Directv's dvr in some regards. Screensaver makes it nice not have to worry about burn in or where and how long you freeze the picture. Couple small things that make watching the boob tube more convenient.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Caller ID is available, but not on a stock TiVo. If you are really interested, I suggest you go to the "other" TiVo forum. Personally, I hate the feature, so even though my TiVos are not stock, I don't implement the feature.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

> Caller ID


I'd hate to have them spend resources on this, I don't even have a landline..


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

Are landlines really that uncommon these days? I feel old.
Admittedly my Tivo isn't connected to it, but I figured most people still had them at least.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ascuser said:


> Are landlines really that uncommon these days? I feel old.
> Admittedly my Tivo isn't connected to it, but I figured most people still had them at least.


I'm no spring chicken, and in my social circle 65% of my friends do not have a landline anymore, but they are a technologically forward group.

Diane


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I think it is fun when threads come up suggesting new features.


Yes new features are great but I would rather have Tivo fix the bugs with the old features.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

SugarBowl said:


> Caller ID enable - No
> Caller ID magic key - No
> Screensaver enable - No
> Screensaver magic key - No
> ...


instead of that, just get a cordless handset. Not only does it show the caller ID, you can answer the call (or not) from the same unit.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

I wish they implemented the callerID feature, but considering the new premier unit doesn't have a separate RJ11 jack anymore, I'm guessing this request is officially DOA.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

blacknoi said:


> I wish they implemented the callerID feature, but considering the new premier unit doesn't have a separate RJ11 jack anymore, I'm guessing this request is officially DOA.


Our landline phone comes from the cable company. And the cable company DVR's can display the caller ID information, directly from the cable feed (no phone jack connected).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> Check this out.
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...27X-_-100650325&locStoreNum=3644&marketID=282


Man, is that thing FUGLY!!!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

When you get a telemarketing call from Al's Window Cleaning Service an ad for Windex can pop up!


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> Our landline phone comes from the cable company. And the cable company DVR's can display the caller ID information, directly from the cable feed (no phone jack connected).


Yea, but thats using the cableco's private network that your cable box STB and cablemodem w/voice share... thats why you don't need any phone cord.

How would you get any and every home phone line solution (POTS and VoIP solutions) fed to the tivo? via the internet? I don't think such a solution could exist... just too many external possibilities.

The cablecompany implementation is all on their network so its easy.

The easiest way for Tivo to implement a "one size fits all" caller ID solution would be to just decode standard caller ID info, as fed in from the RJ11 input.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

Interesting responses.

I've obviously become accustomed to Directivo/Directdvr and realize I have some adapting to do. Caller ID, screensaver, space available meter, etc. and while none of those are critical, were very nice conveniences that I now miss. 

The users here are more technically into using tivo as much more than a dvr and that's great, but for the general population, simple and functional is better. 

I bought my first Tivo in 2000, huge box, reminescient of the original VCR's. Still have it, but became a customer/fan with Directv and their partnership with Tivo a year later.

Still a tivo fan, but no longer wish to be associated with Directv, so here I am.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> Caller ID enable - No
> Caller ID magic key - No
> Screensaver enable - No
> Screensaver magic key - No
> ...


Probably not much. The only thing is. Land line phones for HOME use are dying. Just last year use of cell phones as the ONLY phone line for a home has now surpassed land based phone lines.

This doesn't account for vonage and other VoIP phone lnes. We are talking straight pure land based phone lines coming from Ma Bell, or your cable 
provider.

I haven't had a land based home phone line now for the last 6 years. Why? I get free mobile to mobile, Fee nights & weekends & holidays, Long distance to any of the 50 states no extra fee & 1200 min to be shared between 3 phones per month. All for *LESS* than I can get a land line for. I have also accumulated over 9000 roll over minutes as well.

In another 5 years. Land lines for home phones (Other than VoIP) will die out completely. IMHO.

So how would one implement caller ID for your cell phone anyways?

Oh... and screensavers? Are only needed if you have an older plasma TV. All the newer plasmas have screensavers built in, or are "Burn in Proof". DLP TV's don't need screensavers, neither do LCD's.

TGC


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TiVo eliminated the phone jack on their newest DVR so I can't see them adding that feature to older units.

Caller-id would also encourage use of phone connectivity, which TiVo doesn't want. Phone connectivity requires TiVo to pay extra for dial-up Internet access. At one point, more than $1/mo of the monthly subscription fee went to dial-up ISPs.

With the Premiere, TiVo extended the timeout on all screens from 5 minutes to 15 minutes. TiVo Series3 and TivoHD users could see that change later this year.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Bluetooth!
> 
> My ford focus has caller ID on the heads up display for my cellphone.
> 
> Will TiVo do it? I doubt it.


Well NOW that the NEW Premier units have BLUETOOTH capability. Who knows what will be in the works later. I mean... the new keyboard remote that will be coming soon will be communicating with the Premier units via Bluetooth. So I am sure that it wouldn't be too hard to add other bluetooth functionality as well.

I also pretty sure that someone will come up with a program that will run on our computers &/or phones that will control the TiVo via Bluetooth as well. Although currently this can be done via Wifi/Networking.

The new Premier units will SOON be able to support 3rd party APPS. So I would NOT be surpised that someone will come up with an APP that will make use of caller ID via your bluetooth phone.

Although I haven't seen any actual specifications as to what bluetooth the premiers are implementing.

As far as the older S3's, HD, HDXL's, S1 & S2 units. Since they don't have bluetooth capability. Then I would say it will NEVER happen with THOSE units.

TGC


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> Interesting responses.
> 
> I've obviously become accustomed to Directivo/Directdvr and realize I have some adapting to do. Caller ID, screensaver, space available meter, etc. and while none of those are critical, were very nice conveniences that I now miss.


Which DirecTivo has those features? None of mine have ever had them.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

As an HME developer, I am constantly wishing for a Screensaver feature where you can specify a particular HME App as your screensaver...

In my ideal world, when I pause the TV for too long, it starts up Solitaire ;]
(or maybe a slideshow)


----------



## Dan Spevack (Nov 9, 2003)

I just picked this up for my computer:
dual-comm**.com/USB_Caller_ID_Modem.htm (remove the** for proper URL)
External USB CallerID Modem. Works with Various Caller ID software for the computer. 
Is there any TIVO software (third party or otherwise) that might take caller ID from a usb input? 
You can PM me with any details that are not allowed on the public board.

When I first bought my series3 TIVO (I was an early adopter) I seem to remember the USB ports were not enabled or had limited functionality. Does anyone remember the details on that?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually CallerID was one of the things I missed about my old DTivo when I got TivoHD. Of course my Dtivo was hacked so I could MRV but it also added NCID which let you use caller ID and only 1 device needed to be connected to a land line phone it then used the network as a remote display.


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

If there no caller ID on the Premiere, why is there a option to turn on or off the caller display in the display setting?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nmccainjr said:


> If there no caller ID on the Premiere, why is there a option to turn on or off the caller display in the display setting?


There isn't one on _*my*_ Premiere. But then, I have no phone line connected to it. I have no voice land line at all anymore. Even though I rarely used it, I would have kept it for emergencies but it costs too much, half of which is taxes and government "fees".


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> There isn't one on _*my*_ Premiere. But then, I have no phone line connected to it. I have no voice land line at all anymore. Even though I rarely used it, I would have kept it for emergencies but it costs too much, half of which is taxes and government "fees".


I have no phone jack to connect a phone


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nmccainjr said:


> I have no phone jack to connect a phone


Then I have no explanation for what you are seeing. I have no such option on my Premiere and, AFAIK, have never had such an option.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

nmccainjr said:


> If there no caller ID on the Premiere, why is there a option to turn on or off the caller display in the display setting?


Is this a regular Premiere or is it a Premiere Elite?
What is your software version?

The Premiere Elite has a caller ID screen, but it is unknown how the Tivo is going to get the caller ID info. It is speculated that it might be for VOIP connections offered by cable companies.
The Suddenlink Premiere also offers caller ID.

http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-suddenlink/index.html

If this is showing up on a regular Premiere, it's probably because all Premieres (will eventually) share the same software.


----------



## nmccainjr (May 23, 2008)

steve614 said:


> Is this a regular Premiere or is it a Premiere Elite?
> What is your software version?
> 
> The Premiere Elite has a caller ID screen, but it is unknown how the Tivo is going to get the caller ID info. It is speculated that it might be for VOIP connections offered by cable companies.
> ...


This is a response I got..

I believe that the caller-id is only available on Premiers provided by certain cable companies such as RCN, Suddenlink and others


----------

